
Jodorowsky's Dune - based2
http://www.jodorowskysdune.com/index.html
======
gus_massa
I found easier to understand the synopsis than the home page:
[http://www.jodorowskysdune.com/synopsis.html](http://www.jodorowskysdune.com/synopsis.html)

------
based2
[http://www.chrisfossart.com/](http://www.chrisfossart.com/)

